# Heavy Duty Air Pump question?



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm contemplating on replacing all my small air pumps and just buy those big metal heavy duty ones. So that I could just use one to power all my tanks. I'm currently running (6) 20 gallons, 1 (10) gallon, (1) 40 gallon and (1) 50 gallon. I want to get some advice on what brand should I buy that worked good for you guys. And how big of an air pump should I get? with all those tanks I listed. It will be helpful if you can let me know where's the best place to get them.
Thanks in advance,
Mello


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweetwater Blowers are what most pet stores use (that I've found). April should be able to source one for you if you need something that big. Charles (at Canadian Aquatics) also uses a large pump for his tanks (I forgot the brand though).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

the pump 20 should be enough for 9 tanks or upgrade to the pump 40, sweetwater are very nice but will be way too much.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Use the Medo LA-60 linear air pump for multiple tanks.......I gave mine to April to use in her shop lah.

Medo LA-60 Air Pump

I gonna get another one in the summer.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the pump 40, and AP-60. If you can find the "the pump", it gets my vote.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys..


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello the mentioned Sweetwater Blowers are great. but expensive and use a lot of power. i like the coralife luft pump. 7.0 psi, it could run 4 to 6 20g i think, i have one on my discus grow out 40g tank, running 2 filters with a ton of air and it's at 6 out of ten on the dial, it is quiet and has a replaceable filter pad underneath, and comes with one replacement filter. and will only cost you around 40 to 50 bucks. i know you mentioned a very big air pump, but i think 2 of these might be a lot cheaper but still effective. Cheers


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm running three of these for about a year now. No complaints so far.. cheap and not as power hungry as the larger ones.

Also using an AP-100. Been reliable as a rock.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I just pick up a hi blow 20 from j&l aquatic . .it quiet and powerful


----------

